# A great start to the new year! Blown beers, stoneware, a needed pharmacy and much more



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 1, 2021)

I had an awesome dig today! Found some really neat things. Again, excuse my camera as the lense is cracked (I need to get a new one soon!):
All the bottles at the spot! I need to go back for some that I couldn't carry!





The best finds that I brought back:



Back left to right:
Ball Ideal, 3 piece mold whiskey, amber ladys leg whiskey, and 3 early english applied top wines.
Middle left to right:
Peroxia Boston, Obermyer and Lifemann beer (left about 10 at the spot), 3 James Everard / (embossed star) / New York beers, and 2 Black Rock Bottling Co. Westerly, R.I. sodas.
Front left to right:
1/10 Pint whiskey sampler, New Skin Co, Mystic Pharmacy (my 5th size  ), Geo. Ringler & Co. / Brewers / New York BIM amber crowntop, and a few BIM slicks.

An unbelievable find! Its a stoneware Roto salt feeder for horses. Its complete!!!




BIM amber beer:




Westerly R.I. sodas:




Awesome Mystic Pharmacy in a size that I needed:




Anyway, this was such a great day if digging and a really good start to the new year! I'll be back for more and to grab the stuff I had to leave. Hopefully this means I will have good digging luck this year!

Thanks for reading,
          PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 1, 2021)

Way to go.


----------



## RCO (Jan 2, 2021)

so much snow here I can't even think of digging stuff up rate now , 

never heard of salt feeders for horses although recall people used to buy salt blocks for deer here , it was though it prevent them from licking road salt and keep them away from roads


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 2, 2021)

RCO said:


> so much snow here I can't even think of digging stuff up rate now ,
> 
> never heard of salt feeders for horses although recall people used to buy salt blocks for deer here , it was though it prevent them from licking road salt and keep them away from roads


Salt feeders are used for horses becuase they don't get the minerals they need in the field hay that they are given.


----------



## embe (Jan 2, 2021)

Looks like fun, how'd you know where to dig?  or are they mostly surface finds?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 2, 2021)

embe said:


> Looks like fun, how'd you know where to dig?  or are they mostly surface finds?


There were signs of bricks and old metal and glass. So I did a test hole and then it led to this...


----------



## embe (Jan 3, 2021)

Awesome finds


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 3, 2021)

Great salt feeder. Nice to find stuff so late in the year. Thanks for the pictures.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great salt feeder. Nice to find stuff so late in the year. Thanks for the pictures.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


As long as the temperature stays above 40 and there is no snow I'll dig!


----------



## dab46 (Jan 6, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I had an awesome dig today! Found some really neat things. Again, excuse my camera as the lense is cracked (I need to get a new one soon!):
> All the bottles at the spot! I need to go back for some that I couldn't carry!
> View attachment 216321
> 
> ...


I like the style of the embossing on the beer bottle.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 6, 2021)

Good job, nice bottles, great way to ring in the New Year. 
Fellow bottle freak 
CATMANDOO


----------



## Palani (Jan 6, 2021)

I miss digging nice finds.


----------

